# Damasko Bracelet Quality



## jlipeles (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm looking at buying my first Damasko. I'm thinking about the new DC80 as I've always wanted a Lemania 5100-style chronograph. When looking at the different models, I decided I liked the green accents version on a bracelet. When I priced it out, the bracelet was significantly more than the strap version. Now, obviously, I expect to pay more for the bracelet version but this was a several hundred dollar difference.

I asked the dealer about it and while he admitted it was a significant difference in price, he said, and I quote, "It does happen to be the best constructed watch bracelet on the planet."

So I ask, is he correct? How is the bracelet quality? Is there a brand you would compare it to? Do you feel it's worth a several hundred dollar premium?

Thanks!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Done a search ? (Almost) 99,9% of owners of a Damasko bracelet are happy to have chosen for the bracelet.
Here's just one discussion thread out of 100: DA36 - is the expensive bracelet worth it?.









Each link is produced separately and assembled by hand. The bracelet, constructed by specialists, as well as the clasp. are made of the same ice-hardened stainless steel as the DAMASKO housings. In addition, the link elements in between are made out of titanium Grade5. The combination of the two tech materials warrants an extreme hardness and a maximum toughness so that they are almost indestructible.


----------



## jlipeles (Jan 24, 2015)

I did do a search but missed that thread somehow. Very informative. Thanks!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

jlipeles said:


> I did do a search but missed that thread somehow. Very informative. Thanks!


You must have missed the other 99 threads as well ;-)
The bracelet is being discussed since it was first shown at Munichtime in 2013.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

It is in my experience as an early adopter, at the same time the most impressively made bracelet on the market, and one of the most infuriating ones as well.

Infuriating because on mine (and several others) some links have become stiff, probably due to seeping in of microscopic dirt. I tried to remove the link pins in the stiffest parts, but couldn’t, they were stuck. Hence Damasko’s manic low tolerances are for me less than ideal on this bracelet.
Now I am still happy because in a way the stiff links are set to my wrist. But a pity. Initially the bracelet moved smoothly like a chain, and that feel is long gone.

You will eventually also notice a few small bright spots. From links rubbing each other. But that is ok.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> It is in my experience as an early adopter, at the same time the most impressively made bracelet on the market, and one of the most infuriating ones as well.
> 
> Infuriating because on mine (and several others) some links have become stiff, probably due to seeping in of microscopic dirt. I tried to remove the link pins in the stiffest parts, but couldn't, they were stuck. Hence Damasko's manic low tolerances are for me less than ideal on this bracelet.
> Now I am still happy because in a way the stiff links are set to my wrist. But a pity. Initially the bracelet moved smoothly like a chain, and that feel is long gone.
> ...


Mine is similar but I still love it. When the bracelet gets stiff I rinse the offending links under warm water, which helps. But I have not considered changing the DA46 to a strap (but I do think it could look good on a Hirsch Andy).


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Not sure if it is the best ever, but pretty darn close to it. Definitely worth the extra cost.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

My bracelet is not stiff at all, but I clean mine regularly with soap and toothbrush. 

It is definitely the most unique and well constructed bracelet on the market imo. However, the minor design issues are legitimate points of contention; the bright spots from rubbing against each other, the lack of an actual clasp, the lack of adjustability other than the supplied half links. 

But, aside from those issues, it is an absolute joy to wear.


----------



## jlipeles (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the opinions everyone. I appreciate it. Looks like I'll have to get it on the bracelet.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

I was the first one to have the bracelet when it first came out several years ago. I did a write-up on it but cannot find it now. 
It's a great bracelet except for one big item...............There's no clasp release !!!!!!! Whoever designed this bracelet missed the boat. You have to pry it apart with your finger nails to open it.

With that said, maybe the bracelet has changed since the first one came out, that would be good. For now, I would pass on the bracelet just because of the clasp.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

ceebee said:


> I was the first one to have the bracelet when it first came out several years ago. I did a write-up on it but cannot find it now.
> It's a great bracelet except for one big item...............There's no clasp release !!!!!!! Whoever designed this bracelet missed the boat. You have to pry it apart with your finger nails to open it.
> 
> With that said, maybe the bracelet has changed since the first one came out, that would be good. For now, I would pass on the bracelet just because of the clasp.


there are 2 methods. Pry it open which can be a chore, and if it is slightly loose run your finger between your wrist and the bracelet and then it just pops open when pushed on. It is very well built and won't accidentally open and the lack of a release mechanism does make it more seemless so it is all trade offs I guess.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

An old post, but possibly relevant.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/so-i-bought-damasko-bracelet-2293250.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

GreatScott said:


> there are 2 methods. Pry it open which can be a chore, and if it is slightly loose run your finger between your wrist and the bracelet and then it just pops open when pushed on. It is very well built and won't accidentally open and the lack of a release mechanism does make it more seemless so it is all trade offs I guess.


Indeed, I put my index finger between clasp and bracelet and push up.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Amazing bracelet. So glad I decided to go for it. Completes my DA44.


----------



## Johnp_g (Jan 10, 2016)

Buellrider said:


> the lack of an actual clasp, the lack of adjustability other than the supplied half links.


As I've mentioned elsewhere, it's the lack of adjustability that spoils it for me too.

The extra "adjustment" links aren't *"half links"* which is where the problem lies.

The standard links are ~8.7mm long, so adding or removing one link changes the bracelet by 8.7mm. That's quite a big step -

To size the Damasko bracelet you have to add/remove links in 8.7mm steps until the bracelet either fits perfectly or is slightly too snug. Adding a normal link now makes it too loose as 8.7mm is quite a big jump.

The "adjustment links" are ~10mm long.

You now swap out one "normal" link for a longer adjustment link, adding 1.3mm to the initial length. This might still be too snug, 1.3mm is quite a small step. So you swap a second normal link for the other adjustment link, adding another 1.3mm to the overall length.

The bracelet is now 2.6mm longer than it was at the "as close as I can get it" stage.This might be ideal. _It was for me when I first started wearing my DA36._*

And I loved it!

*However if your wrist expands then you might find it too tight again, and the only option is to replace the "adjustment links" with normal ones, and then adding an extra normal link.

This adds another 6.1mm to the length you were initially comfortable with (i.e. with the 2 adjustment links in place).

That's quite a big step and I found it always to be too much of a jump.

My Strapcode bracelet (on a SKX007) has links that are ~10mm long and 3 micro-adjust holes in the clasp that are ~3mm apart, so the micro holes can add +3mm or +6mm, then one extra link can add +10mm, so the adjustment steps are:

L
L+3
L+6
L+10

the steps between each size are 3 or 4mm with no "big jump". I can always find a comfortable length with this bracelet.

The Damasko steps are:

L
L+1.3
L+2.6
L+8.7

The steps between each size are therefore 1.3mm, 1.3mm, 6.1mm

That's too granular for me!

If your wrist is the right size, and doesn't change too much - or if you like to wear a bracelet relatively loose so that it might slip over your wrist bone, or rotate around your arm - then you'll be fine.

The additional adjustment links are only minimally longer than the normal ones, and are supposed to be added at the clasp, so that there's minimal visual impact from having them in place, but I feel Damasko should either provide more of these links, to allow lengths to be changed sufficient resolution - i.e so there isn't a big jump of > 6mm in the available sizes, or provide longer ones that are truly "half links".

Just my observations.

The rubbing marks don't bother me, that's patina and shows you've used the watch/bracelet as intended.

Cheers,

John


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

The bracelet links are small, meaning that it can be adjusted with roughly the same precision as the standard strap. For me it is ok. Indeed occasionally it can be a bit snug when your wrist has swollen a little, but the only way out is a directly adjustable clasp like some diver bracelet clasps.


----------



## Nadroj56 (Sep 26, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> The bracelet links are small, meaning that it can be adjusted with roughly the same precision as the standard strap. For me it is ok. Indeed occasionally it can be a bit snug when your wrist has swollen a little, but the only way out is a directly adjustable clasp like some diver bracelet clasps.


Totally agree. It's a very comfortable bracelet that I found was very easy to adjust to my perfect size. The clasp issue others have expressed really becomes irrelevant once you know the trick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk53 (Jul 21, 2016)

I was lucky enough to find a used bracelet for my new DA36. I was a bit nervous as I've had bad luck with bracelet sizing in the past and the Damasko bracelet is a bit of a price "commitment". However, I lucked out. It's definitely my favorite bracelet. In addition to the amazing construction quality, being a Damasko product even though it's used you would never know because it's built like a tank.


----------



## JWCN (Nov 9, 2017)

Just ordered the DA36 on bracelet. Bracelet was a big selling point on the watch. I am worried about the adjustment. Tend to be a wearer that will have his wrist swell throughout the day. Looking forward to sizing. Should be here before the weekend. Great thread - lots of detail.


----------



## pixnw (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a DA45 that spends most of it's time on the bracelet. It truly is an amazing bit of kit. I really like the absence of a traditional looking clasp. The only way to really find it is to look for the small link that is split down the middle. Totally integrated and unobtrusive. I find it over the top cool. I have no problem opening it. I just grasp the bracelet from each side with my thumb and index finger and pull outward. One side releases and then I do the same thing towards the other side and it pops open as well. If you have a grip at all it isn't difficult. I have paid more for other bracelets that weren't nearly as functional and cool as this one. I think a micro adjustable link like Omega offers would make it ideal, and it sounds like there is one of those in the works.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

JWCN said:


> Just ordered the DA36 on bracelet. Bracelet was a big selling point on the watch. I am worried about the adjustment. Tend to be a wearer that will have his wrist swell throughout the day. Looking forward to sizing. Should be here before the weekend. Great thread - lots of detail.


My wrist also swells when it's warm, and so my DA46 bracelet is often too loose in winter, and about right in summer. I suppose I could live with a seasonal changing of links, but it's a PITA and so I've decided I can manage with things as they are.

The quality of the bracelet is superb, it's the lower quality of my anatomy that creates this issue.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

I owned the bracelet when I had the DA38. It's beautifully engineered and an excellent fit for the line look0-and-feel wise, but I ultimately found it added too much weight to the watch and my (small) wrist, and went with straps thereafter. The only bracelet I really enjoy wearing is the one that was OEM on my vintage Seamaster, which is super light and flexible, though it would never work on a tool watch.


----------



## recon493 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been wearing a DA36 bracelet on a DA46 (perfect fit into the case lugs). I am so glad I did not sell this bracelet when tempted. The more I have worn it the more I love it. I have a JDM Citizen Nighthawk with a ti bracelet that falls into itself when laying flat on a table. The bracelet on that watch was the reason that I bought it. I can safely say that this Damasko bracelet easily tops that one in construction quality. I am still blown away by the amazing feel of the tight tolerances and how comfortable it is on the wrist. Being steel, it is heavy but that also adds to the feel of quality. My ti bracelet on the Citizen now feels hollow. 

I swore off automatics after owning a Sinn. Not due to poor quality but the bracelet on that Sinn didnt speak to me. I quickly went with my JDM's and their perpetual calendar/ quartz / set and forget. Now I realize that I have clocks practically at every angle (computer/phone/walls) and I decided that having perfect accuracy in a wrist watch is not all that it is made up to be. I will be buried with my Damasko I think.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

recon493 said:


> I have been wearing a DA36 bracelet on a DA46 (perfect fit into the case lugs). I am so glad I did not sell this bracelet when tempted. The more I have worn it the more I love it. I have a JDM Citizen Nighthawk with a ti bracelet that falls into itself when laying flat on a table. The bracelet on that watch was the reason that I bought it. I can safely say that this Damasko bracelet easily tops that one in construction quality. I am still blown away by the amazing feel of the tight tolerances and how comfortable it is on the wrist. Being steel, it is heavy but that also adds to the feel of quality. My ti bracelet on the Citizen now feels hollow.
> 
> I swore off automatics after owning a Sinn. Not due to poor quality but the bracelet on that Sinn didnt speak to me. I quickly went with my JDM's and their perpetual calendar/ quartz / set and forget. Now I realize that I have clocks practically at every angle (computer/phone/walls) and I decided that having perfect accuracy in a wrist watch is not all that it is made up to be.* I will be buried with my Damasko* I think.


Where exactly, and how old are you?


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Kit's response tells you all you need to know about Damasko bracelet (and watch) quality!


----------



## recon493 (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll post back to the forums if I get a heads up regarding my "timely" passing.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM (Aug 6, 2015)

My DC67's case has ZERO scratches, but unfortunately my bracelet has tiny marks all over. Perhaps I wasn't careful enough during my first year with it because I should've been aware that no matter how tough a metal is it can get scratched by its own kind. The links kinda beat themselves up whenever I put it down quickly. At least that's my assumption.


----------



## Flyer (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a D46 on a bracelet and love it. The bracelet is one of the most comfortable. The only thing I worry about are the screws, which I lost one while I was wearing it and didn't realize it. Also, I've actually over-torqued a screw and sheared the head off. I though about using some loctite blue on the screws next time.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes, the current Damasko bracelet is an engineering masterpiece and more than worth the price as it stands; however, I can't help feeling that Damasko would serve us well by introducing a "Bracelet - lite" by dialing back the 100% screw application and a having lighter construction, they would certainly shift more - how about it Konrad?

Cheers,

Alan


----------

